# Bucerias



## DieSekunde (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey all,
I'm having a hard time finding a place to live and maybe someone can help me out a bit. In (roughly) February I will be moving to Bucerias (near P.V.) for approximately 3 months. Not a long time, but it's all I can afford to be away from work for. I've tried going through a realtor to help me find a place to live, but so far that has been fruitless. I've also tried numerous websites online, but as has been stated throughout the forum, Mexico tends to use the internet less than America, and I'm more likely to just find the expensive vacation homes owned by gringos. 

I'd just like to clarify: I am not a picky person when it comes to living arrangements. I do not need to live beach front or with fancy air conditioning or a pool. I'm looking for one bedroom, with one bathroom within Bucerias, for less than $800USD per month. 

If anyone has any place/person/website/realtor they can suggest, I would truly appreciate any input!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are going to a rather 'touristy' area and can expect higher prices. At the same time, smaller places are not heavily advertised and real estate agencies have little incentive to spend time on small, short term rentals.
So, you might find it easier to simply arrive, with a hotel or B&B as your initial destination; then, hit the coffee shops and 'ask around'. You'll find a place, for sure. Just walking around, looking for 'Se Renta' signs in windows, will probably produce results.


----------



## DieSekunde (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply RV! 

I think you're likely right, but for a 20 year old girl, its a bit nerve racking just showing up and hoping for the best. I know there likely isn't a correct answer for this, but how long do you think one would end up having to stay at a B&B before finding somewhere to live (regardless of liking the place or not)?

I know it's different in all situations, I only ask because of where I live currently, it would take a few months to get the ball rolling.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

DieSekunde said:


> Thanks for the reply RV!
> 
> I think you're likely right, but for a 20 year old girl, its a bit nerve racking just showing up and hoping for the best. I know there likely isn't a correct answer for this, but how long do you think one would end up having to stay at a B&B before finding somewhere to live (regardless of liking the place or not)?
> 
> I know it's different in all situations, I only ask because of where I live currently, it would take a few months to get the ball rolling.


It might take a couple of weeks. It depends on how fussy you are. You seemed to indicate a lot of flexibility so it should be pretty easy.


----------



## goerge111 (Oct 23, 2012)

DieSekunde said:


> Hey all,
> I'm having a hard time finding a place to live and maybe someone can help me out a bit. In (roughly) February I will be moving to Bucerias (near P.V.) for approximately 3 months. Not a long time, but it's all I can afford to be away from work for. I've tried going through a realtor to help me find a place to live, but so far that has been fruitless. I've also tried numerous websites online, but as has been stated throughout the forum, Mexico tends to use the internet less than America, and I'm more likely to just find the expensive vacation homes owned by gringos.
> 
> I'd just like to clarify: I am not a picky person when it comes to living arrangements. I do not need to live beach front or with fancy air conditioning or a pool. I'm looking for one bedroom, with one bathroom within Bucerias, for less than $800USD per month.
> ...



Hey there

Looks like you have been given some sound advice to this point. If go to anumex.com a listing of classifieds in Mexico. This will give you an Idea of prices and availability. 

If you are traveling alone you might want to try and find a recognizable real estate agent to help you. I do not know who is around exactly. Mexico does have some such as Centry 21, Caldwell Banker, Remax. 

As a dad just wishing you proceed cautiously and see the places before renting. 

Have a great safe trip


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

Bucerias in February at an affordable price could be a challenge. That is the height of tourist season. We quit going to Bucerias about 4 yrs ago because it was getting to pricey


----------



## Souper (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is a site that has listings you may find something short term.

Best of Bucerias - Rentals


----------



## DieSekunde (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

I'll definitely check out that website goerge111, i haven't heard of that one before. Very helpful!
And thank you for the warm wishes


----------

